# What's your top three atties for flavour?



## Silver (8/11/17)

What's your top 3 currently? I.e. Ones you could not do without.
Ones that give you the best flavour.

I will start:
*
RM2* - for strong tobaccoes in MTL
*Skyline* - for restricted lung fruity menthols
*Lemo1 *- for restricted lung strawberry menthol - pinprick sharp

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (8/11/17)

Exocet for the BB
Entheon for dripping


and hopefully a Skyline (clone) as a backup tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

Its hard to narrow it down to just three 
There are a few others i have in regular use with good flavour, but i am just putting in the ones i most probably would not be able to do without right now


----------



## TheV (8/11/17)

Silver said:


> Its hard to narrow it down to just three
> There are a few others i have in regular use with good flavour, but i am just putting in the ones i most probably would not be able to do without right now


For me its hard to actually name 3 as I only use 2 at the moment.
Hopefully once the Skyline comes in it will be properly grouped with the other 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

Am interested to see if this thread leads to a wide diverse range or if there's lots of the same atties being mentioned

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (8/11/17)

For me:
* VooPoo Demon for custard rich Deserts and Flavor
* Apocalypse for Refreshing fruit juices with a lil bit of Ice in this Hot crazy Jozi weather
* DRUGA - used one for a few days and I think this is next on my list

I am however starting to learn that its also more about the builds then just the RDA and style hmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/11/17)

For me
Wotofo SMM
Wotofo Conqueror
Wotofo Serpent Mini
In that order

Yip, im a bit wotofo mad

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (8/11/17)

Armour 
Snapdragon V1.5
O16


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/11/17)

Coppervape Skyline
SXK Hadaly (squonk)
Oumier Wasp Nano (squonk)

The above are for best flavor but I also use several others from time to time.


----------



## Andre (8/11/17)

OL16
Ti Flow
Skyline
Chalice IV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (8/11/17)

Reload
Conqueror
Siren v2 - avocado somehow managed to wiggle in here. Just can't choose 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/11/17)

This is a difficult one, but let's go with Exocet for the BB, SERPENT SMM for my Alien & Revenger, and Hadaly for the squonkers. Flow, Flave & Entheon are also incoming 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Keyaam (8/11/17)

Black Goon
Brass Goon
Silver Goon

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## Dexter305 (8/11/17)

Reload RTA - Tank
Goon V1.5 - Squonk
Excocet - BB

My Reload and Goon V1.5 just never lets me down but don't ask me to pick a favourite. I love them both for different reasons.


----------



## DirtyD (8/11/17)

Reload RTA - Tank
Goon v1.5 - Squonk 
Goon OG - Normal day to day


----------



## BATMAN (8/11/17)

Mason 24 RDA for cloud chasing
Goon RDA for icy fruit flavours
VGOD RDTA for dessert flavours with an even balance of cloud production


----------



## Faheem777 (8/11/17)

Dead Rabbit
Goon 1.5
Hadaly


----------



## Stosta (8/11/17)

Haha! Mine are a little off the trend here...

1. Subtank Mini
2. Kayfun 5 (SXK Clone)
3. Cthulhu Shuriken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rusty (8/11/17)

RDA
The Recoil V1
Dead Rabbit RDA
Goon OG

RTA
Wake RTA
Omni Shado
Asmodus Voluna

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (8/11/17)

For me it would be.

The wasp rdta (rda) with the correct build and airflow selection this skop die boude of all the expensive attys.

Second goon 1.5 wit the airflow ajusted correctly its a winner

Third the sherman rda (clone) ime useing it on my drone with a flapton and 22ga kanthal paralel build and oh my for a 28mm atyy the flavour is of the charts


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Haha! Mine are a little off the trend here...
> 
> 1. Subtank Mini
> 2. Kayfun 5 (SXK Clone)
> 3. Cthulhu Shuriken



My word, subtank mini. This was my favorite tank for years. I forgot I still have it somewhere in a cupboard. Think i need to resurrect old faithful

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

SubTank Mini is a strong daily workhorse for me too. Has been my car vape and out and about vape for a few years. Still in daily use but the flavour is a bit more muted for me. Still super and trumps many others on reliability and ease of build and wicking.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (8/11/17)

1. Hadaly
2. Recoil
3. Wasp

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

RichJB said:


> 1. Hadaly
> 2. Recoil
> 3. Wasp



Assuming that is mid range, base and treble @RichJB ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (8/11/17)

1.) Hadaly 22mm
2.) The Flave 24mm
3.) Tokugawa 24mm


----------



## RichJB (8/11/17)

Silver said:


> Assuming that is mid range, base and treble @RichJB ?



Hadaly for balanced flavour, Recoil for base notes, Wasp seems quite balanced but not as crisp as the Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/11/17)

For my the top 3 atties at this moment is 

Goon 1.5 - dripper used
Ol16 - squonking used
Insider - billetbox

I have more that produce amazing flavor, but these are in and on my daily gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (8/11/17)

Oh wow........... only 3?

Skyline is tops for fruit and menthol. 
Gambit and Flave are busy fighting it out at the moment.
Recoil Reble has knocked the yong and Old Goon of the podium.

That’s if I must choose only 3 that is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/17)

Skyline, Flow and Flave Ti 22.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (8/11/17)

Hadaly for testing and tasting 
Wasp as daily runner
Transformer for my ADV tobacco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (8/11/17)

OG Recoil
Recoil Rebel
Goon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

Interesting thread indeed

Keep em coming...


----------



## GregF (8/11/17)

1. RM2
2. OL16
3. Can't decide between the RM2 or OL16

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

GregF said:


> 1. RM2
> 2. OL16
> 3. Can't decide between the RM2 or OL16



Winner winner @GregF
PS - nice new avatar!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen (8/11/17)

Hussar Rta - Regulated Mod
Exocet - BB
Narda - squonking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (8/11/17)

Hadaly RDA 
Solo RDA 
OG Goon RDA 

For tanks, Exocet all day! (Never tried the Flow or Skyline)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (9/11/17)

Kayfun 5
Entheon
Flav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape Empire (9/11/17)

OG Goon
Dead Rabbit RDA
Reload RTA

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash (9/11/17)

For me:
Augvape Merlin RDTA
Kylin RTA
iJoy Limitless RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (10/11/17)

Velocity v2 RDA reference flavor (testing and mixing)
Merlin Mini RTA single (best for creams, cookies etc.)
Kayfun v5 RTA (best for tobaccos)
Honourable mention: RBA Mini Plus deck, great overall, always with me (works miracles in Subtank, Toptank, Protank 4).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michail (10/11/17)

Hmm three best. Here goes nothing 

OBS engine RTA: absolutely stunning on chocolate flavours.

Ijoy 5s RDTA : Everything tastes sweet on the tank. The chamber is tiny so that helps

Wasp nano RDA: depends on the build of course but can be great. Otherwise a goon 1.5 or peerless is good too.


----------



## Michail (10/11/17)

Vape Empire said:


> OG Goon
> Dead Rabbit RDA
> Reload RTA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I really want to grab a dead rabbit. Have you used it on a squonker at all?


----------



## Yagya (10/11/17)

Reload RTA
Reload RTA 
Serpent 24mm RTA

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/11/17)

Michail said:


> I really want to grab a dead rabbit. Have you used it on a squonker at all?



I have used the dead rabbit on a squanker - it works well!!

I did a single coil build to preserve single battery power and its OK but not as good as a dual coil build...


----------



## Vape Empire (10/11/17)

Michail said:


> I really want to grab a dead rabbit. Have you used it on a squonker at all?


Haven't tried it on a squonker yet. Its just treating me too damn well on the finder at moment lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash (10/11/17)

Wow, only 3....So Hard....I Will separate

RTA
Skyline ONLY

RDA
1) Narda
2) Haku Cruiser
3) Armor

& not forgetting exocet in BB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michail (11/11/17)

Vape Empire said:


> Haven't tried it on a squonker yet. Its just treating me too damn well on the finder at moment lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Well thats great to hear. I know heathen really took the time to design something awesome. Have you seen the vaping bogans new rda? Its called the bonza


----------



## Michail (11/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I have used the dead rabbit on a squanker - it works well!!
> 
> I did a single coil build to preserve single battery power and its OK but not as good as a dual coil build...


Fantastic thanks for the feedback. What squonker are you on?


----------



## Silver (11/11/17)

Hi guys, lets try keep this thread on topic
Your top three atties for flavour


----------



## AlphaDog (11/11/17)

1. CSMNT RDA
2. Reload RTA
3. Ammit Dual (flavour is great but it condensates a lot)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (11/11/17)

1: Ijoy 5s RTA, good flavour
2: Exocet in the BB, good flavour

Only have 3 atties at the moment and only use 2, the ammit 25 that i got sucks so thats in a bin somewhere.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (11/11/17)

Skyline 
Wasp nano

I've tried the troll, wotofo serpent alto and the veco plus tank... the veco isn't bad... but I don't want to use commercial coils... 

So the skyline and the wasp are the only 2 so far that I have found that I love... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (11/11/17)

Narda
Hadaly 
Flave 22

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/11/17)

I am a Dual Coil RTA guy 

Reload RTA
Reload RTA 
Reload RTA

Nothing comes close and I am killing @Throat Punch trying to find an appropriate replacement

For me the most overrated RTA is the OBS Engine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

